# Hot Shot Mfg Acquires EP Hunting's Red Eye Peep Sight and KOD Kisser



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Great acquisition for an already great company! 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Is this why EP had an empty booth at the ATA show?


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Great news! Glad to see your company growing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Ghost 133 said:


> Is this why EP had an empty booth at the ATA show?


No. The only acquistion from them was the peeps and kissers. Who knows what happened to them at the show...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I received a couple questions asking what makes the Red Eye peep different than any other peep sight? The difference is in the patented shape (in depth...it is still circular in plane), designed to gather more light than other peeps. Most people find that they can go down one size peep than they normally use and still have the same light gathering capabilities.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------

